# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vagina heeft het koud,raar maar waar

## kayalovely

Het is nu al bijna 2 weken aan de gang dat ik lettelijk een koude doos heb. Het is zo erg dat ik s'avonds een kruik moet hebben tussen mijn benen om niet gek te worden van de kou en het heeft een vervelende signaal naar mijn blaas, heb de hele tijd het gevoel dat ik met hoge nood moet plassen. :Mad: 

Ik heb wel geregeld seks met mijn vriend, maar ik denk niet dat het mogenlijk is dat ik een ziekte daardoor heb, aangezien we al 8 jaar samen een relatie hebben
en we zijn in het begin getest op ziektes

heeft iemand hier ervaring mee ?

groetjes Kaya

----------


## Agnes574

Blaasontsteking??

Sterkte Agnes

----------


## kayalovely

ik heb wel eens een blaasonstekking gehad
maar dat doet pijn bij het plassen , en meer een jeukende branderig gevoel tussen de benen. 
Maar heb vrijdag een afspraak met de huisarts
dus even afwachten

----------


## Nikky278

Een blaasontsteking hoeft niet altijd pijn te doen bij het plassen. Ik spreek uit ervaring, ben op het moment bezig met een antibioticakuur voor een blaasontsteking, maar heb geen pijn of branderig gevoel. Wel al ruim een week grote aanhoudende drang en moeite om het op te houden. Volgens mijn huisarts is het dan een "slapende blaasontsteking"... Dus het is goed dat je een afspraak hebt gemaakt. Misschien dat je voor de zekerheid alvast wat urine mee kunt nemen, of probeer te zorgen dat je nog wat overhoudt om daar een potje te vullen, anders moet je misschien nog een keer terug voor de test.

Succes!

Xx

----------

